

10 Billion lines of code before the new F-35 flies - rmason
http://thediplomat.com/2015/03/oops-us-close-air-support-bomb-doesnt-fit-on-the-f35/

======
damian2000
I think that's supposed to be 10 million.

[http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2013/10/software-c...](http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2013/10/software-
code-f-35.html)

